# Proper TPO detailing



## Macduff (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not a roofer by trade but this (see attached image) doesn't look right to me and doesn't seem to agree with most manufacturers' recommendations. Should there be a corner patch that covers the folds and cut edges. Should exposed cut edges be dressed with additional sealant?

Also wondering about the best way to terminate/counterflash TPO at plywood-sheathed frame wall. This install is just tucked under the Tyvek and stapled. Not even adhered on the vertical surface at all. (I've seen lots of drawings of termination detail for masonry/concrete but wood seems to be less common.)


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

The corner needs details on the top and bottom cut with unreinforced TPO. Any of the cut edges of TPO need edge caulked. 

For the wall some manufactures do not require adhesive up to like 18". I don't like it and we glue every wall, the top edge should be water stopped and terminated with a anchor bar or Term bar. The tyvex is then lapped over. IF counter flashing isn't used we always use anchor bar so it does not interfear with siding/ stucco. A 2 pc counter flashing would make it easier to work with when it needs to be replaced.


----------

